# incra



## Muddler (Feb 21, 2009)

Morning all, I`m waiting for delivery of my first Incra system for table saw and router table. From all reports I see I have finally done the right thing. Does anyone have any tips for a metric user who has progressed past the Imperial system 40 years ago in primary school. RonB


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Ron, a fine family of woodworkers.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ron and welcome to the router forum. I have heard only good reports about that system/


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Ron,
I take it you're talking about an LS based system?
In which case I'm pretty sure you'll have to learn your fractions again!

Good luck with that,
Henry


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't worry too much about the measurement scales. It is just a number. The precision joints are made following simple letter and number combinations. Buy the book with the 50 jig tapes if you are going to make routered joints. It is a truly terrific bit of kit.


----------



## oak tech (Aug 16, 2009)

Ronebooth,

Check your manual about ordering metric racks and scales. If you purchase the book with the tapes, you will probably have to put up with the Imperial system but this should not cause too many problems. For other work, you may be able to replace the standard racks and scales with metric versions.

I have an older Incra jig for the router and am well pleased with it. I think that you will enjoy yours also.

Bob


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

oak tech said:


> Ronebooth,
> 
> Check your manual about ordering metric racks and scales. If you purchase the book with the tapes, you will probably have to put up with the Imperial system but this should not cause too many problems. For other work, you may be able to replace the standard racks and scales with metric versions.
> 
> ...


You can replace imperial racks and scales with metric. I looked into this a while back when I was considering converting my miter gauge 5000. The cost was minimal, less than $20 for materials, for seven racks and a scale. Some modifications were required to two of the racks (end rails required shortening) but it seemed straight forward. The scales are printed to a maximum of 80cm. This gentleman was very helpful.

Mark Mueller
Field Operations Manager
888.804.6272
[email protected]


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Mark,
What about the leadscrew?
Surely, you had to replace that as well?

Personally I prefer imperial, fractions are so much easier on the human mind that the clinical offerings of decimalisation, don't you think?

Cheers,
Henry


----------



## Muddler (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks boys, I have not received the gear yet but will let you know how I make out once it is installed. Ron (the muddler) Booth


----------



## Gmex (Sep 16, 2009)

*Incra*

Ron,

How are you doing with the Incra system? I'm looking into getting one for the RT I'm building.

Thanks,

G.L.


----------



## Muddler (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks ALL, Have now installed all of the system and doing well with one or two minor glitches. My faults.
Today tried thru dovetails, so tomorrow I`ll chop those off and try again with correct instructions.----Backwards and 4wards a few times to the computer to check the video instructions, and manual. Found out I was using wrong size router bit and half blind instructions. Useful having those scraps I made so carefully. RB


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Apart from the easy setup, repaeatable, accurate, precise cutting time after time every time, perfect dovetails, tenons, mortices, dadoes, etc., I can't really recommend Incra to anyone?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Henry,

Care to explain why?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I note a bit of sacrasim perhaps Bob in his reply


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I note a bit of sacrasim perhaps Bob in his reply


Oh you think.


----------

